# best 1 inch tweeter??



## jasonjordan584 (Apr 27, 2009)

Hey guys im looking for a great one inch tweeter for my Lexus gs430 I was running zapco c2k componets from my previous install but im thinking now I want to keep everything stock. The zapco tweets are 2 big for my factory location. Any suggestions for a great tweeter to run with the zapco competition midbass


----------



## stochastic (Jan 24, 2012)

How about these: Creative Sound - Product Details Super low distortion levels on those tweeters. Here's the klippel test results http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/klippel-reviews-driver-specs/125443-css-ld25x-tweeter.html

Or maybe https://www.solen.ca/pub/index.php?...eau1=1&niveau2=1&niveau3=2&s1=2&s2=1&s3=2&s4=

There's also https://www.solen.ca/pub/index.php?...eau1=1&niveau2=1&niveau3=2&s1=2&s2=1&s3=2&s4= that swivel so that you can still position the tweeter from your stock location.


----------



## jasonjordan584 (Apr 27, 2009)

Way too much for tweeters lol 2000 bucks


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

Providing a pic of your factory tweeter and it's location will probably help as not all 1" tweeters have the same body size.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

jasonjordan584 said:


> Hey guys im looking for a great one inch tweeter for my Lexus gs430 I was running zapco c2k componets from my previous install but im thinking now I want to keep everything stock. The zapco tweets are 2 big for my factory location. Any suggestions for a great tweeter to run with the zapco competition midbass


kinda depends on what you like, sound wise, and how much you want to spend. we know you dont want to spend $2000  but what is acceptable?

do you like a more laid back sound or do you like a nice bright tweeter?


----------



## jasonjordan584 (Apr 27, 2009)

I like my zapco tweete kt6.25 something like that


----------



## 1998993C2S (Feb 2, 2011)

Have a look at the (#075 CT) tweet's marketed by JL Audio in their C5 component series. I've successfully used this tweeter in a OEM door mounted tweeter pod of a MY98 911 (993). The process was straight forward; removed the old tweeter, using silicone adhesive to secure the new tweeter in the pod. ($ 149. area/USD)

For an alternate tweeter which often fits in OEM positions try the Morel 22 ($199. area/USD) Ooops,,, there 2".

I've just purchased another set of these 075 CT tweets for use in the door sail position in a MkV GTI.

Here's a link: JL Audio C5-075ct (c5075ct) 0.75" (19mm) Evolution C5 Series Silk


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

1" OD or dome? The Dynaudio 102 tweeters are really nice 28mm tweeter and will play to 2khz easily. While they're a small format tweeter, they're a little on the large side so this may not help you too much.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

You can go smaller than the Zapco but the trade off would be to use a higher Xover point. 
Madisound Speaker Store 
Madisound Speaker Store 
Madisound Speaker Store 
Madisound Speaker Store <-- smallest out there 

If you can fit the Black 1.0, I'd use it: 
Arc Audio “Black 1.0″ 29mm Dome Tweeter | Medley's Musings 
^ has a removable flange

Kelvin


----------



## Scott Buwalda (Apr 7, 2006)

The Legatia L1V2 also now comes in a "flangeless" version.


----------

